# Most embarrassing range moment



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Saw a similiar thread on another site, and thought I would start a thread here...

What is the most embarrassing that has happened to U at the range.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Saw a similiar thread on another site, and thought I would start a thread here...
> 
> What is the most embarrassing that has happened to U at the range.


You first..............


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

Nothing at the range but today after my buddy and I got back form the range..I had to go to Stop and Shop! Well when i went to take out money form my pocket..2 40 cal and 1 9mm casing comes out of my pocket and clangs the hard gound at S n S! I just laughed picked em up and wenton my way...BUt a total of 7 casings were in my pocket...thats mroe then I put in the 10 ring lol...not really but you know


Todd


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I once decided to clean my 1911 at the range - an outdoor range. I was the only one there - but the table space was cramped. Anyway, wind came along and the slide fell onto the concrete. Damaged the rear night sight and messed up the finish a bit. Man, was I pissed.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Let me count the ways ...

let the target pully run too far back, and the whole contraption fell off at the end of the range.

Shot the clip holding the target on the pully off.

Wife jumped and screamed first time someone next to us fired a high powered (loud) gun.

 :smt1099  

WM


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I fired a rifle/pistol course at a three gun match a few months ago. After I was finished and cleared my gun for the RO I realized I'd left 2 'badguys' standing!!! Didn't even shoot AT them........STUPID


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

showed up at range with wrong baghard to shoot black power with 45 acp's,5.56's and 7.62's.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Got to the range with my frist time reloads, and here I had not crimped the cases and about every other one jamed. Of corse I had ask the main man for help. I'll bet they all got a good laugh out of that. Oh well they were nice enough to wait untill I left before they started laughing.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Nothing too embarassing...yet.


My very first time at the range (aka last week), I loaded the mag into the gun and I wasnt sure if I had to cock it or not, so I pulled back the slide and I ended up ejecting a perfectly good round out of the gun.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

years ago ,first trip to a formal range with my sons and they called for the line to clear to retrieve targets, after it got quiet my youngest son(in the loudest voice Ive ever heard him use) asks me if the guy next to us is an asshole???(new guy to range had cleared his 22 rifle but stepped back from the firing line with it instead of lying it on the shooting bench)Weeelll obviously I started watching what I said around the boys a little better after that


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, you guys aren't going to hear my #1 most embarressing moment because you guys will probly never let me hear the end of it and it's not really gun related. Lets just say the term "#1" describes it perfectly. Anyways my 2nd most embarressing moment was when I was shooting my Daisy Legacy and while trying to impress the other shooters with my 100 yard accuracy from a .22LR................................THE FREAKING SCOPE FELL OFF!!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Anyway, wind came along and the slide fell onto the concrete.


Must have been one heck of a breeze to throw a steel slide to the ground! Were your bullets going sideways when you were shooting, too?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Must have been one heck of a breeze to throw a steel slide to the ground! Were your bullets going sideways when you were shooting, too?


It was my fault for having it right on the edge. It was a small table. I think I had some newspaper and some other stuff underneath it - the wind caught the paper, and it was just enough for it to tilt and roll. I probably had it upside down on the sights. We're talking 1998 probably - long time ago.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

1998? That's back when you were "Young And Foolish Yet!" :mrgreen: 

(Try saying that three times fast)

WM


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Gone to the range with everything but the magazines for the guns. 

Every time I miscount my shots and let the gun click... loudest sound in the range!

Underestimated 380s and yelped with surprise the first time I fired one. 

A few days ago a co-worker let me take out his 12 gauge. I have some experience with them, but for whatever reason, I couldn't control this one. I shot the clips off the target twice, shooting the carrier both times.

Was the only one on the range the next day and went out with my Sig just to try out the Extreme Shocks. With all my co-workers watching... I totally missed the target.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Was the only one on the range the next day and went out with my Sig just to try out the Extreme Shocks. With all my co-workers watching... I totally missed the target.


You didn't miss the target, you were just giving it fair warning!

WM


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> You didn't miss the target, you were just giving it fair warning!
> 
> WM


I told them I was just trying to scare it into giving up. When it didn't, I shot it again. LOL! (I hit it the second time)


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Mine wasn't at a range (thank the good Lord), but my roomie and I got a good laugh from it. 

I just bought my 1911 and brought it home for its first cleaning. This was also the only 1911 I've ever owned and had no experience with them prior. Well, carefully following the disassembly instructions, I pushed in on the spring's housing (?), turned the face and... then, I took my spring finger OFF and watched it fly across the room and off a wall near the ceiling!!  

If you guys remember in the Beverly Hills Cop movie where Billy's got the rocket launcher, and he's reading instructions, "Press HERE....BOOM!" Well, it kinda looked like that.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Mine was that my smith had just brought my wad gun back to me before the match. I decided to test fire it, it didn't like to eject the 3.8 grs bulseye with 185gr swc. so, he suggested that I cut about 4 rounds off the recoil spring. As I removed the bushing from my Colt, the plug launched straight up. plinked of the roof and landed in the channel iron support of the roof. I managed to get the lost plug, cut the spring and compete in the match. managed a 736 in the centerfire match, my best at that time.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

When I was shooting in the Air Force as a Security Policeman on the marksmanship team we were in Texas for the World Wide Championships. During practice in the prone position I was shooting all over my target. I usually shot nice tight groups but these were all over the place... and there were extra holes. What the heck!

I suspected that my buddies on either side of me were playing games so the next round I shot head shots instead of the ten ring. Yup. I had a nice tight group in the head with many strays all over center mass. Then the guys couldn’t contain themselves and broke up laughing. Joke was one them. I beat ‘em both in the competition.


----------

